

Pay Your Rent Online – Ask Your Landlord to Join Homehey.com - riadhellouze
http://www.homehey.com/home.php

======
riadhellouze
Hey Guys:

We are Simplifying rent collection for property managers. Instead of waiting
for those checks to come in the mail or going and collecting the rent,
Payments are transfered directly to the property manager bank account via the
DWOLLA Network.

[http://blog.dwolla.com/homehey-property-management-portal-
ac...](http://blog.dwolla.com/homehey-property-management-portal-accepts-
dwolla/)

You can also request maintenance from your landlord/ property manager. We are
working to bring Cleaning and insurance so you guys can do it all from the
same portal.

------
ta82828

        Pay Your Rent Online – Ask Your Landlord to Join Homehey.com
    

I do that today with online bill pay provided by my bank. And it doesn't
matter what my landlord is a member of because my bank can print a check and
mail it if necessary.

~~~
soylentcola
I just attach money to a Gmail message or send via the Wallet app. Either way,
same concept as the service in the link (when you're both on the same
platform, it's easy to send money). Your way is a bit more flexible (like when
a chat/IM falls back to SMS if the recipient doesn't use the same platform)
but in general, these electronic transfers do make it a lot quicker.

------
eyeJam
Great idea and I hope it gains widespread adoption.

That being said, I've had two landlords who insist on being paid in cash so
that there's no paper trail. Its not a convenience factor that they're looking
for.

------
helagargouri
Awesome job !!! it makes collecting rent so much easier

